# Need a Holster



## neillarson (Oct 28, 2012)

I need a work holster to fit my Kimber Pro Crimson Carry II. I don't want a conceal holster nor can I stand a "high ride" or a "inside the belt" as I am on the portly side . I have a tactical holster for my S&W which I use working around my property (looks silly as heck on an old fart) but would prefer to carry my Kimber. Just a simple leather holster that hangs from a leather belt with the grip at my waist.

Any suggestions? I have found a few customs in the $100 plus range but not worth it to me. Nylon will be fine though leather is preferable. Primarily used for snake and coyotes around my ponds and in the gardens.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

So, lessee...
You want to carry a $800.00 gun in a $30.00 holster. OK.

Uncle Mike's makes Nylon-fabric OWB holsters with safety straps.
Maybe one of them would do.

To a great extent, gun-carry safety depends upon the holster. It should cover the trigger completely, and, in the case of a SA semi-auto, it should also immobilize the safety lever.
It should also allow quick, secure access to the pistol.
Generally speaking, Nylon-fabric holsters don't do any of these things well. Molded Kydex does a couple of them pretty well, depending upon the design.
A high-quality leather holster can do it all, if properly designed.


----------



## neillarson (Oct 28, 2012)

No, actually I want to carry a $1000 gun in a reasonably priced PLAIN leather or fabric or Kydex that gives sufficient coverage to protect the gun and still provide me with reasonable access. I do not need a fast draw, if the snake is that close it has probably already struck. Because I am a noob to the site doesn't make me a noob to 1911's.

I found this, but not currently available in 1911 RH
Handcrafted Leather Holster - 310915, Belts & Suspenders at Sportsman's Guide

I also found these and they do a nice basket weave but I don't like the exposed trigger as most of the work I do on my land is in some pretty briar bound areas. Prefer some trigger coverage.
BH Custom 1911 Holster

I may just break down and use one of my S&W holsters for now and see if I can find a local to make what I want.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The Sportsman's Guide holster would probably be OK, as long as the security strap was placed between the pistol's cocked hammer and its firing pin.
I agree that the other holster is a bit too exposed, even if the security strap is used as described.

I suggest that you go to Galco's website, and look at this one: Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters
...Or maybe this one: Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters
...Or even this one: Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters

(I may have your gun wrong, but these holsters should still apply.)
There are other useful Galco styles, as well.
I suggest Galco because, in my experience, they make extremely-high-quality, readymade holsters at fairly reasonable prices.

You might also look at DeSantis, at: http://www.desantisholster.com/stor...RA-CARRY-ECLIPSE-ULTRA-II-CDP-3/BELT-HOLSTERS
Their quality is not quite as good as Galco's, but some of their rigs are cheaper.


----------



## neillarson (Oct 28, 2012)

Those are nice holsters and I may pick up one of the Galco's for CC.

The problem I am running into is i need a basic field holster. Something that hangs with the butt at the belt or a touch above. Something that won't interfere when I am getting on, driving and getting off my tractor, where i need to turn both left and right for backing when using the box blade and when aligning some of the other implements. Something that won't get in the way when I heave my big butt onto and off of my 4 Wheeler and something that when I fight my way through a thicket, i don't leave my pistol hanging on a briar. If I was carrying a wheel gun, this would be easy. but a 1911 seems impossible. Especially a 4" barrel.

I think my next step is to look at Police leather. Bulkier than I wanted but the carry position is perfect.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Look at holsters marketed towards SASS "wild bunch" class shooters. Sounds close to what you want and there are reasonable priced ones. I also recommend CB leather works if you go the custom route


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh, and, although they have gone up in price, the Galco Stinger Belt Holster is what I use for M&P when I need utility and motion, not so concealed.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...How 'bout an old-fashion G.I. flap holster?
It hangs down from the belt, you can use it with pistol-belt hooks or with its built-in belt loop, and it's secure. It's also good protection for the gun.
It may be too long for your pistol (since I don't know your gun's barrel length), but any shoe-repair shop could cut it down and re-sew it pretty cheaply.

There's also the G.I. tanker's holster, that straps over your shoulder and chest.

Both of these shouldn't be terribly expensive. (Both will be modern reproductions.)


----------



## neillarson (Oct 28, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...How 'bout an old-fashion G.I. flap holster?
> It hangs down from the belt, you can use it with pistol-belt hooks or with its built-in belt loop, and it's secure. It's also good protection for the gun.
> It may be too long for your pistol (since I don't know your gun's barrel length), but any shoe-repair shop could cut it down and re-sew it pretty cheaply.
> 
> ...


Yeah I wore those for a number of years. I might get a set for fun but i did find and buy what I wanted. Took a lot of searching and asking questions on various forums but a guy came through on the Grizzly ATV forum.

Diamond D Custom Leather in Wasilla Alaska (yes, that one) is the place to go. Very nice work, wide range of fit weapons and fair prices. This is what I got:


































$210 delivered. 4 to 6 weeks so should have it in time for Xmas. Funny that he has my exact pistol in the model. Better that seeing a Blue mold gun.

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks nice. Be sure to let us know how it is when you get it.


----------



## neillarson (Oct 28, 2012)

Will do. Gotta like the bump out for my Crimson laser.


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 30, 2012)

Galco makes a nice line of holsters for reasonable prices.


----------



## neillarson (Oct 28, 2012)

Got my Diamond D holster and belt, fantastic workmanship.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Man wish I would have seen this earlier, I have an awesome holster and double mag pouch that I could have maybe worked a deal out with you. My Kimber has went bye bye and now I have no use for the holster and mag pouch.


----------



## neillarson (Oct 28, 2012)

grey-wolf said:


> Man wish I would have seen this earlier, I have an awesome holster and double mag pouch that I could have maybe worked a deal out with you. My Kimber has went bye bye and now I have no use for the holster and mag pouch.


Shoot me some pics, I am always looking for good leather.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

As soon as I figure out how to post pics on here i'll put some up.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I may not have enough posts yet because it says "You may not post attachments". It's a tucker HF1 with Fluer de Luer (I think that's what its called) Border Stamping, Gold and Silver Concho, and it is lined. The mag pouch is a double mag pouch with the same stamping as well. It's for the Pro model 4" Kimbers.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Upload your pictures to Photobucket, and then copy-and-paste the links to them into your next post here.


----------

